# Goats and Wild Violets



## markt1 (May 13, 2017)

I have a 1/4 acre fenced in with field fencing in Lancaster County Pennsylvania that currently holds a dozen Black Austrolorp chickens and two Emden geese. I once had 18 Embden geese in there for a summer and that was a major mistake. The geese selectively ate most of the grass down and wild violets thickly took over 90% of the area. Long term, I would like to raise a trio of small goats in there. However my major concern is getting rid of the thick wild violet cover. Will not use any type of herbicide because we eat the chickens' eggs and I don't want anything getting in the eggs. I have tried a weedburner, but went through three 20-Lb propane tanks to burn out a 45 foot x 12 foot area. Not cost-effective. And now the wild violets' roots have started re-growing there. So as a last resort I want to try goats or sheep to deliberately eat all of the wild violets down to zero. A temporary moonscape is acceptable. I don't care about wild violet jelly or tea. The only way I could be talked into letting them stay is if I could download a PDF file showing that they were a practical way to be the main protein source for goats, as in 15%+. Advice please?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They probably won't eat the violets. Mine don't. Goats will also selectively eat an area.


----------



## markt1 (May 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could always reseed the pasture to add a bit more diversity and choke out the violets.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Violets like acidic oil, and calcium deficient soil. Change your soil chemistry, and they won;t be happy, and other plants will take over. Don;t just add lime and calcium willy nilly - get a soil sample tested, and see what shifts you need to make! 

So called "weed killers" usually don't even discourage wild violets - their waxy leaves slough it all off and it gets into the soil. 

I love violets - but I am not trying to raise goats! Bunnies love the flowers, but are not gonna strip the place bare ...


----------

